# suche BIOS update



## ts230 (6. September 2008)

Hallo,
kennt jemand von euch ein BIOS-Update für einen HP Vectra XA 5?
Ich hatte das mal auf einer Diskette,die ist leider verloren gegangen.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir Helfen.


----------



## gOmax (7. September 2008)

Morgen,

Scheint ein sehr alter DesktopPC zu sein, das letzte BIOS-Update ist von 2000 und gibt es  >>> HIER <<< zum laden 

Hoffe konnte etwas weiterhelfen


----------

